# FREE Giveaway Courtesy of Winglock Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com

One of our sponsors, Winglock Calls, is generous enough to offer a call package to giveaway to one of our members.

This call package includes:

Hedge/Poly Double Reed Duck Call










Hedge Short Reed Goose Call










Team Winglock Lanyard










To be entered - simply thank Winglock Calls for the giveaway and you are entered. We will do the giveaway as we normally do, and will randomly pick 10 semi-finalists and let the NASDAQ closing in a few weeks decide the winner.

Check out some of the specials going on right now at Winglock:

http://winglockcalls.com

Good luck!


----------



## MrSafety

Thanks Winglock! Not only are your calls great to look at, they sound incredible!!


----------



## fishnnut

Thanks for donating the calls Winglock they look really great


----------



## Ima870man

Thanks Winglock.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## fox412

Thanks winglok I have a couple great calls for a great price


----------



## MN_Rudy

Thanks Winglok for great calls and great support of Nodak Outdoors


----------



## jp

Thanks Winglok for your great calls and support of Nodak Outdoors. 
jP


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Great looking calls, thank you!


----------



## DuckerIL

Thanks WingLock for great calls and the sponsorship.


----------



## wtrfowl14

Thanks Winglock for your sponser.


----------



## fowl_play

thanks winglock for donating the calls and supporting this site.


----------



## dosch

Thanks winglock...I never win anything!


----------



## Ref

Thanks Winglock :beer: :beer:


----------



## dbltap1

Thanks Winglock


----------



## jawn

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks wing lock for the great giveaway.

Sponsors like you help make this site great.

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude

Thank you for the calls and a chance to win them!


----------



## tlr

Thanks winglock for your sponsoring this sight. I love to call ducks and would love to win the calls!


----------



## wish2hunt

Thanks Winglock!! Your call made my first Father/Son duck hunt a time to remember last year. Thanks for sponsoring this great site.

JW


----------



## DuckBuster

Thanks for the opportunity, Winglock!!


----------



## justund223

Thanks for the awesome opportunity Winglock


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks good product!!!!!


----------



## sodakhunter13

Thanks for donating those awesome calls Winglock! And thanks for helping out the site!


----------



## hntnmn23

Thanks for the calls!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Thanks WingLock for the great opportunity!


----------



## diver_sniper

Thanks WingLock!


----------



## Pato

Thanks Winglock! Great calls!


----------



## qwakman

thank you winglock calls for making some great calls :beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer

Nice Calls


----------



## jimmyjohn13

thanks winglock those calls look great and thanks for the support to the outdoor community


----------



## blhunter3

Thanks Winglock for donating the calls.


----------



## 6162rk

thanks for the calls winglock


----------



## nodak4life

Thanks Winglock for being generous enough for donating the calls!


----------



## Mnflatlander

THANKS WINGLOCK!


----------



## Deertiger

Thanks Winglock!!


----------



## bojiducker

Thank you for sponsoring on this site Winglock!!


----------



## Norm70

looks great! Thanks for the sponsor :beer:


----------



## 4curls

Thanks Winglock.


----------



## BHealy

Hey Winglok thanks for the offer!

Rick has been making calls since I was born (88'), so maybe the age will speak for itself 8)


----------



## commander019

Thanks Winglock calls


----------



## buckseye

Thanks Winglok for great calls and great support of Nodak Outdoors


----------



## Rugger09

Thanks Winglock for the awesome donation and the support of Nodak Outdoors. They look great and sound even better!!!! :beer:


----------



## Gander_killer

Thanks Winglock


----------



## J.D.

Thanks Winglock and Nodakoutdoors! :beer:


----------



## HOBBES

Thanks Winglock! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks for your support!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks Winglock. Generous giveaway.


----------



## Jmnhunter

Thanks Winglock for the chance! :beer:


----------



## rammsack

Thanks Winglock for the givaway! 8)


----------



## Buck Hunter

Thanls to you guys for donating these calls and lanyard!


----------



## Scott LeDuc

Thank You Winglock!


----------



## thurdypointer

Hey Winglock you guys are awesome... Thanks for supporting Nodak Outdoors like you do. I love your calls


----------



## spoiler92

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Goose junky

Thanks winglock! Going to be buying a call from you in the near future hopefully.


----------



## tikkat3

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Hitman_25

thanks winglock for the giveaway and the sponsership


----------



## duknut1975

Thanks Rick


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Thanks winglock !!:beer:


----------



## Springer

Thanks Winglock my son would love those.


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Thanks Winglock. Great calls!


----------



## Bowstring

Thanks Winglock, for the chance to win your great calls.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Thanks Winglock. I have 4 of your calls. Great products. Thanks for the opertunity!


----------



## gaddy getter

Awesome.

Thanks Winglock


----------



## gaddyshooter

Thanks winglock.


----------



## Brad from ND

Thanks Winglock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnwingshooter

Thanks Winglock. They look great!


----------



## swenny

Thankyou...Winglock Calls.


----------



## GK1

Thanks Winglock!!


----------



## ja713

thanks winglock calls


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

Thank you Winglock. LOVE YOUR CALLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hammerhead

Thanks for the chance


----------



## duckjunky

Thanks Winglock Calls for supporting Nodakoutdoors and Thanks for the oppurtunity to join this contest


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

Thanks Winglock! Beautiful calls and thanks again!


----------



## wurgs

Thanks Winglock for the chance to win your great looking calls.


----------



## kruger08k

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## kruger08k

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thank you Winglock calls for the support!


----------



## oldfireguy

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## ShakeyJake

Thanks Winglock and welcome to the Nodak Outdoors>


----------



## greenheadkilla

thanks winglock for the oppurtunity


----------



## bioman

Thanks Winglock for supporting NoDakOutdoors.com


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks Winglock! :beer:


----------



## greenhead243

Thanks for the chance. Awesome calls!


----------



## Ande8183

Thanks Winglock :beer:


----------



## 58452

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## walleye killer

thank you winglock. I have heard great things about ricks calls.


----------



## KEN W

Thanks winglock. :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch

Thanks Winglok!!


----------



## SuperX2Shootr

Excellent Products.
Thank You for allowing me to participate.


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks for this great promotion for Winglok and Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## hunter121390

thanks winglock. great looking calls


----------



## snowgoosehunter

thanks Winglock!!!!!!!


----------



## bakewater5

thanks Winglock


----------



## DuckSlayersWife

Thanks Winglock!!


----------



## mcudwort

Thanks a lot Winglock for the free giveaway!


----------



## benelliguyusa85

Thanks Winglock for supporting this site.


----------



## redwingnut22

Thank you Winglock. Your calls look great, and I'm sure they sound even better!


----------



## marnus

Thanks winglock!


----------



## huntinmo

Thanks Winglock. :beer:


----------



## vtrons

Thank you for the giveaway Winglock Calls.


----------



## ckbeggs

Thanks Winglock Calls


----------



## Chaws

Welcome! Very nice product you make, your calls sound great.


----------



## huntfever

thanks for everything winglock


----------



## BeekBuster

Thank You Winglock Calls!


----------



## WARDEN247

Winglock rocks, thanks


----------



## klatto310

Thank You WingLock Calls.


----------



## klatto310

Thank You WingLock Calls.


----------



## Horker23

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## poutpro

Thanks Winglock. Great looking calls.


----------



## twopopper

Thanks Winglock


----------



## Blue Plate

Thanks Winlock.

First short reed goose call.


----------



## snow123geese

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## API

What a great opportunity to see wings cupped to the tune of a Winglock call! :thumb:


----------



## jenny

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## Hunterfool

Thanks Winglock. Those sure are nice looking calls!


----------



## headshot

Thanks Winglock. :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## guppy

Thanks WingLock :beer:


----------



## Fyredawg47

Thanks Winglock


----------



## cowaterfowler

Thank you Winglock!


----------



## fryerjj

Thank You Winglock!!!


----------



## teamducker

thanks winglock!!


----------



## mhadda1

Thanks for the offer Winglock...I'd love to give one of these a try


----------



## DonkeyCart

Thanks Winglock Calls and Chris for making things like this happen.

Throw me in the box.


----------



## joel barber

Thanks Winglock


----------



## matt29

Thanks Winglock


----------



## kurtlandwehr

Thanks Winglock for your sponser :beer:


----------



## Duckdogs14

Thank You Winglock


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Thanks Winglock for the chance.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE

thanks wing locks


----------



## Dr. Honk

Thanks Winglock calls for making the offer.


----------



## whitehorse

thanks winglock!!


----------



## mfd165

Thank you winglock for the chance to win these calls.


----------



## northdakotakid

Thanks a bunch


----------



## muskat

Thanks Winglock!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Thanks Winglock


----------



## LockedWings

Thanks for the opportunity Winglock!


----------



## pclark

Nice looking calls, thanks winglock.


----------



## mhat60

Thanks Winglok for your great calls and support of Nodak Outdoors. :sniper:


----------



## Bay_Dog

Please throw may name into the hat. Thanks for the chance ... and good luck to all!!!


----------



## IDH

I would like to thank Winglock Calls for the giveaway. These are very good loooking calls & I'm sure they sound even better than they look. Thanks again.


----------



## 1lessdog

Thanks Winglock calls for making the offer.


----------



## Tofte15

thanks winglock!


----------



## littlecatches

Thanks Winglock


----------



## trevar14

Thanks to Winglock Calls for supporting Nodak Outdoors and for the great giveaway.

TJ


----------



## Marlin40

Thanks winglock!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Thanks Winglock


----------



## duckmander

Thank you winglock for sponcering Nodak and for donating the calls.


----------



## fargodawg

thanks WingLock


----------



## bagsmasher

Thanks Winglock....can't wait for season


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Thanks Winglock. Rick you da man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robandreel

Thanks Winglock. Great looking calls.


----------



## honker85

thanks winglock!!


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

Please add my name to the list, and thanks for the support!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Entries Closed - Finalists chosen at:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=72124


----------

